# Great past month of Summer



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Man what an awesome past 3-4 weeks of Summer we've been having in the Matagorda Bay Complex. Whether it's been drift fishing or wading it really hasn't mattered as far as catching plus the quality of the fish we've been catching. The kiddos have been enjoying their summer no doubt and I have been having a ball teaching them the basics for some memorable days. Right around the corner we'll be rolling into our pre fall fishing and our Fall fishing so you bet ya we'll be having some awesome days ahead. The remainder of August has some great days open, and likewise for September and October.
Thanks for reading the report and hope to see you on the water.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*more photos*

more photos


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

